# how big can i go?



## AlwaysHolstered22 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have an 08 brute force 750 with 27" outlaws and 1.5" spacers and i was curious if 29.5" outlaws would rub without using lift springs or any lift kit


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine did a little


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you using stock rims?


----------



## AlwaysHolstered22 (Jan 31, 2011)

no i have itp ss108 12" rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do this it should help:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9393


----------

